# Celexa and Klonopin



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Been taking celexa and klonopin for like 6 weeks now. I am happy with this combination. Has def killed my anxiety and depression. Which is awesome. For a while I was either crawling up the walls or crying. Even though my life sucks now, I was _seriously _ fucked for a good three weeks. I was so anxious I imagined that my soul lifted out of my body and walked to the river. I also had heart palpatations, the shakes, feelings of impending doom. So intense that at times it overshadowed the DP. The works of shitty anxiety, now obliterated. Only to leave me with our close friend... DP!!!

FML


----------



## Fleurs_Du_Mal (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe give it some time with your Depression and anxiety lessened or gone when you get out more and stuff it might fade without you knowing here is a part of a book thats interesting!

or id you have dp/dr before anxiety\depression?

_Shaun's story
Just a few words on my own experience with DP - I had it for
nearly a year but I managed to learn to live with it. At first it was
terrifying but after all the advice from Paul, I realised it didn't stop
me doing anything. Nobody knew I felt odd etc, so I just carried
on.
- 132 -
I spent months and months feeling spaced out and detached, but
I managed to carry on regardless. We moved house just over a
year ago and it was a bit like a dream; it didn't really feel as
though it was happening. I remember tidying up the garden,
totally focused on anxiety, and I was really depressed because of
how I felt, wishing life would just get back to normal. But, over
time, after taking on board all the advice offered here, I thought,
"What does it really matter? If I feel spaced out, dizzy, depressed,
sick, so what?" Of course, nothing happened overnight, but over
time and with practice, I found I could live my life despite feeling
odd, depressed etc. My attitude was: "OK, I feel rubbish but so
what? I can live my life like this." I completely forgot about
recovering.
Most of my more acute anxiety symptoms really settled but DP
was something that lingered almost to the very end for me. I
knew it was getting better when I had the odd day and I realised I
had not had the spaced out dizzy, detached feeling. I didn't grab
for this - my attitude was: "OK, I feel better today, but if I feel bad
tomorrow so what?" And at first this was how it was, but then I
started to have a few days feeling "normal", which then turned
into a week and then a few weeks, until, eventually, the DP just
disappeared altogether.
I would say that for me the most difficult symptoms were the DP
and the constant 24/7 focus on me with an inability to focus on
anything else. But now I am recovered, the advice here is
absolutely spot on. I did nothing to try and overcome these
symptoms other than just learn to live with them. I lived each day
as though I was fine and I don't mean "ignore it and it will go" - I
could never ignore it - but it eventually just stopped being a
problem because of my attitude of "so what?" and I really meant
the "so what?" attitude - it wasn't just words I was saying. And
even when my so what attitude was ingrained and came
naturally, it still took a long while before I recovered properly. I
likened it to an electric hob - you turn it off but it stays hot for
some time afterwards before it finally cools!_


----------

